# Civil War Museum



## Irishcat922 (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a new Civil War Museum, only ten minutes from my house, and five minutes from our Church. I visited today and it was wonderful. It has a large section of memorabilia from Texas involvement in the War. They have a theater were they show a film about Texas and the Civil War. Anyone visiting the DFW area really needs to visit. It is $6.00 for Adults $3.00 for children. It is a great deal I could have stayed all day.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 18, 2006)

Well that's the title they put on the sign out front.
It was probably those D##&* yankee investors made em duit.:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2006)

That's cool, Sean! I remember visiting the Confederate Research Center in Hillsboro, Texas once. 

Virginia has a lot of such places, most notably the Museum of the Confederacy in Richmond.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Unlike "Joshua" which breaks the 3rd commandment.


----------



## tmckinney (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> We have a new Civil War Museum, only ten minutes from my house, and five minutes from our Church. I visited today and it was wonderful. It has a large section of memorabilia from Texas involvement in the War. They have a theater were they show a film about Texas and the Civil War. Anyone visiting the DFW area really needs to visit. It is $6.00 for Adults $3.00 for children. It is a great deal I could have stayed all day.




Sean, could you please give me an address as to where this museum is? Thank you.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is a link to there webpage if anyone is interested. It is off of 820w and Silver Creek rd. in West Fort Worth.

http://txudc.org/page1.html



[Edited on 3-19-2006 by Irishcat922]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2006)

A few other similar places that I have visited over the years:

Atlanta Cyclorama, Atlanta, Georgia

Stonewall Jackson Museum at Hupp's Hill, Strasburg, Virginia

VMI Museum, Lexington, Virginia

Hall of Valor Museum, New Market, Virginia

Stonewall Jackson Headquarters Museum, Winchester, Virginia

Confederate Memorial Museum, Atoka, Oklahoma

Siege Museum, Petersburg, Virginia

Mariners Museum, Newport News, Virginia

[Edited on 3-19-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

